# Whisper Chipper WC-12''



## Canyonbc (Dec 22, 2007)

I was looking on Craigslist at this chipper and was slightly confused by it, hoping you guys can help me. 

1986 Woodchuck WC-12 12" Drum Chipper, Ford 300ci gas engine, 120 hp, hand feed non-hydraulic chuck and duck, side shoot, fold-up feed table, blower, 6" capacity, pintle hitch, unknown hours.
Located in Marin County.
$6,000


So i stand corrected this is a 6 inch chipper with a 120 hp gas engine, or is it a 12 inch chipper??

Thanks guys. 

Canyon


----------



## lawson's tree s (Dec 22, 2007)

it's a 6 inch chipper you could throw a 8 inch soft wood if it's cut short i usually stick to6inchin my wc 16 the blades are 12 inches long .


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for the info. 

i thought it was a 12 inch, by the name. 

but good before i looked to by one. 

Thanks again

Canyon


----------



## lawson's tree s (Dec 22, 2007)

wood chuck makes a really nice chuck n duck i still use mine even though ive got the self feeding morbarks. my wood chuck has a safety bar onthe back to cut the engine off if something goes wrong.


----------



## undercut (Dec 22, 2007)

*wayne*

My wayne is pretty sweet. I am wondering if i should keep it as a back up. The whole thing has pretty much been rebuilt. It has a chrysler 318cu in v8. It takes a 20 foot maple branch in like 2 seconds. It even chips larger diameter, just needs to be cut up. I am thinking it is one of the best chuck and duck chippers? I would love to duel it out with another brand of chuck and duck some time lol... I would stay away from the smaller 12 inch blade chuck and ducks uless you can test and compair. Stick with the largest torq deisels or big gas v8's, 16 inch blades and a nice large feeding tray.


----------



## DDM (Dec 22, 2007)

12" is the width of the knives.


----------



## DDM (Dec 22, 2007)

Also if it is a Woodchuck I Dont Think it is Whisper Chipper.I believe a whisper is Asplundh. They are also Called a Chuck-N-Duck.I actually think 6000.00 is a little much for it.
Heres a few Chuck-n-ducks
http://cgi.ebay.com/asplundh-wood-c...ryZ63924QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/ASPLUNDH-WHISPE...ryZ63924QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/1997-ALTEC-DRUM...ryZ63924QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 23, 2007)

6000.00 is really steap for that get the local equipment trader. i got my 1250bc vermeer with 1200 hours on it for 6500.00 its a 97-98 if i remember correctly and its a 12" chipper


----------



## undercut (Dec 23, 2007)

*agree*



mattfr12 said:


> 6000.00 is really steap for that get the local equipment trader. i got my 1250bc vermeer with 1200 hours on it for 6500.00 its a 97-98 if i remember correctly and its a 12" chipper



unless it is in almost brand new shape six grand seems pricy. I got my wayne for three grand and a thousand dollars worth of tree work for the previous owner. when i sell it i want four grand lol. I have three sets of blades, a new belt on it new clutch, recored radiator and change the oil every 200 hours. One thing i can say that might also be important is looking into the governer. I know the chrysler has a governer that allows the engine to stabilize very well and rip when under load. I am not sure if they are all like that but i think it helps a ton. A mechanic was telling me that the governer alone was a grand for a new one. Looks like some of those ebay ones need work maybe lights little stuff ect, maybe major stuff :| . Make sure you put it through its paces. The owner shouldn't have any trouble showing its stuff if it is really a good peice.


----------



## DDM (Dec 23, 2007)

All chippers have a govenor or when feed they would Die.1 important note is that you do need to check the oil level in the govenor periodically.The one on my asplundh ran dry and the case cracked.I repaired it but an easy oil check now and then would have avoided it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 24, 2007)

DDM said:


> All chippers have a govenor or when feed they would Die.1 important note is that you do need to check the oil level in the govenor periodically.The one on my asplundh ran dry and the case cracked.I repaired it but an easy oil check now and then would have avoided it.



Yes that is correct but don't just fill it like I see some do
there is a plug in the side of case that is a fill level.
I have seen many fill them to the top of filler which just
blows seals!!!!!!!!


----------

